# Has anyone used these 2 programs?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

[URL='https://adblockstick.com/']Adblock Stick is a USB stick that actively blocks all online ads, including banner ads, pop ups, and video ads, and protects your computer from tracking to help restore your PC to its former glory. located at [/URL]
https://bypopulardemand.net/make-yo...MIpaXi58_a5wIVZrizCh32gw1CEAEYBSAAEgJQ3vD_BwE

WinPatrol at
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/winpatrol/dl/277/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can download many variations of "Adblock" and "AdBlock Plus" free.
There seems to be a version for most every browser.

I've never heard of "WinPatrol" before.
I use MalwareBytes and CCleaner for that sort of thing.
@Nevada probably knows more about them though.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

seems like a scam.. Not sure I would want to give some USB device that much control over my computer. Now if you use adblock in a brower then your ok.. THe only time you need to work about ads,etc is when browsing. If your getting ads when your not using a brower then your have a virus or malware...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for the information. Think I'll pass on both.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

More and more sites are checking to see if you are using an ad blocker and blocking access to the site until you disable it for that site.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> More and more sites are checking to see if you are using an ad blocker and blocking access to the site until you disable it for that site.


Shrug. Then they dont need me visiting their site. More power to them!


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

MoonRiver said:


> More and more sites are checking to see if you are using an ad blocker and blocking access to the site until you disable it for that site.


thats because they work.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

You know if they hadn't started doing all the flash and video type ads I probably never would have blocked them. They shot themselves by being so irritating.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Its always kinda shocking when I go online without an ad blocker. Some sites are incredibly obnoxious. And too bad for those modest sites with only few static ads which nobody really minds, the greedy have made me block all ads and tracking scripts/cookies.

And if I couldnt block them, I wouldnt use internet very much.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

goodatit said:


> thats because they work.


The ads or the ad blockers? Some people might whitelist the site to get access, but most just go to another site. So still dont see the ads nor increase site revenue. Then its more of a site owner revenge thing by shooting themselves in foot. Notice actual business sites selling an actual physical product, dont actively try to scare away customers. Neither do sites like bank. Those just wanting foot traffic for fee per ad shown and data collection, do. Same mindset as the old "punch the monkey" ads in dialup days.

I also use an auto cookie delete browser extension. Soon as I leave a website, unless I whitelisted the site, bye bye tracking cookies. Its amazing the huge fast build up of cookies anymore. And some are very resistant to browser settings to delete them on shut down. But none survive the auto cookie delete extensions.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well now this does interest me ... again. I'm wanting to block the obnoxious ads and would like to stop the tracking cookies. So which programs would be best to do these 2 things with? URL please!

I even discovered this homesteadingtoday forum using videos that blare at me even if I have not clicked on them. They of course stop after I log in....


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well now this does interest me ... again. I'm wanting to block the obnoxious ads and would like to stop the tracking cookies. So which programs would be best to do these 2 things with? URL please!
> 
> I even discovered this homesteadingtoday forum using videos that blare at me even if I have not clicked on them. They of course stop after I log in....


Which browser do you use? There are ad blocker and cookie delete for Firefox, Chrome/Chromium (and other Chrome based browsers) and even for Sea Monkey (its Mozilla based and includes email client). 

I personally usually use Ghostery (with custom setup) and Auto Cookie Delete. Firefox has setting to block autoplay of the HTML5 video ads but there are also extensions for those. I think there is even version Ghostery for IE and Edge though I dont use those. Definitely available for Firefox and Chrome/Chromium. I recently used Sea Monkey and forget now, it was a variation on Ad Block Ultimate. Not as effective but you can also fill your HOSTS file on your computer with links for known ad servers that refer them back to your local computer which obviously doesnt have the ads so you just see blank spaces where ads are. Its not as effective but will ditch most ads. You have to update the list of ad servers regularly. Several sites that offer lists of ad servers.

Tell me what browser you are using and I will try to give you link. You should be able to find it in browser itself. For example in Chrome, you have link to Chrome Store. In Firefox, look for extensions and there will be search box which will take you to Firefox extension page.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> So which programs would be best to do these 2 things with? URL please!


I use Ad Block Plus and Ghostery
https://adblockplus.org/
https://www.ghostery.com


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

What John said. In Chrome click on more tools then click on extensions. 

Warning about using the HTML5 autoplay blocker, watching youtube takes some extra steps. Or maybe it's the Autoplay blocker I'm also using.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

John I'm using Chrome for most everything. Have not done any add ons for it as it confuses me.

I also have the FireFox browser though I only use it for youtube videos.

BFF I'll run over and look at those two URLS. Thank you.

I did click "tools" > "extensions" and a window came up with about 4 programs that "create and edit". I have no need for those; so not sure what to do here at "extensions".


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

motdaugrnds said:


> John I'm using Chrome for most everything. Have not done any add ons for it as it confuses me.
> 
> I also have the FireFox browser though I only use it for youtube videos.
> 
> ...


They've changed something. I can't find the page at anymore. 

I really wish they'd leave things alone.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/extensions

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

HermitJohn said:


> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/extensions
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/


I'm over searching for something that used to be right there. I saved the link. Watch, next week they'll change it again.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

settings in Firefox to stop autoplay:

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1150702


----------

